# My photo overload, please enjoy



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got tons of new pics, not much time to put them up. This is what I got so far.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I only noticed her blowing a bubble after I took the pic


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Sit and wait for it, good boy


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

What great actions shots!! They look like they are having so much fun!
Beautiful dogs!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

love love love your pics Spicy...

I have a sort of structure question..

tail set and build...What is an ideal tail on a pit?

and I keep running into dogs who have a sort of fatty pad at the tail base...is that acceptable...by standard?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Great pics!!

Why does your Corso look different from all of the Corso's I've seen? lol


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

wow!! look at those muscles!  what great looking dogs!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

WoW!! GREAT action shots! And such awesome looking dogs, they're just gorgeous!
LoL at the bubble - that's neat you got that shot!
BTW, I really like their wide collars!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful - the dogs and the pics.  
Always enjoy seeing yours.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice. Are your Corso (Samala?)'s ears cropped? It's hard to see in the pics. I'm just curious.

-n


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool! Nice muscled up dogs. I still love Samara she is a beautiful little lady.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

great pics spicy. haven't seen new ones in a while! they are so cut. samara looks awesome as usual and the bubble pic is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


Wow, the intensity of the look on the face is awesome, great shots yet again Spicy


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Sit and wait for it, good boy


Well Sammara is just a jaw dropper!,shes one great looking CC.

And theres my Lad Jaxon,his conditioning is awesome and he is very handsome

I forgot the 1st dogs name,the white/cream APBT?
Thats an awesome dog too!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Gorgeous! Great shots!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome shots. That cream colored dog with the cropped ears and white blaze is a stunner. And I normally don't really prefer the cropped eared look. But what a looker he/she is.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>



What is this ones name?...I'm in


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

4lil Thanks a lot!

Zim Ideal tail set is pump handle, should end at the hock. Fatty hmmm not sure I'm familiar with that. Sounds like it would count off for something, even just general appearance. 

Pepper Thanks. I'm not sure I think its because she's the best one to walk this earth so far. 

ioreks_mom Thank you, I never think they look that great but everyone else always seems to. 

DJsMom Thank you I got most those collars at Stillwater Kennel Supply. Yeah the bubble thing was so neat. 

Bearjing Thanks I love sharing!

naoki No Samara's ears are natural, her tail is docked though. 

Inga Safe to say she is your favorite of my crew? You should probably try one sometime. 

jcd Thank you sir

Dieselsmama Her mom gets the same type of look, thanks. 

Mr Pooch Your too kind. I'm so happy how Samara is turning out. Excited to get her all tested and titled. I'm thinking about conditioning Jaxon for real for some shows. Most of the time I haven't been but he's in there with the other big boys now. That is CH Nediva Jaxon's mama. 

BoxMeIn21 Thank you

MissMutt Yeah I don't do crops anymore, don't see the point. I think though that it really make her look very "sharp" refined like, compliments her head. 

pugmom Thats CH Nediva one of my favs too.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> I forgot the 1st dogs name,the white/cream APBT?
> Thats an awesome dog too!






Spicy1_VV said:


> 4lil Thanks a lot!
> 
> Mr Pooch Your ....That is CH Nediva Jaxon's mama.


I don't mean to jump in, but isn't the dog in the first two pictures...isn't that Warrior?

GREAT pictures spicy...is that storm chaser? the second group of pictures?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


I'm in love too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at that face!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> I don't mean to jump in, but isn't the dog in the first two pictures...isn't that Warrior?
> 
> GREAT pictures spicy...is that storm chaser? the second group of pictures?


Oh duh you are right.  I still had the other posters thought on my mind who was asking about Nediva (buckskin/white). Thanks for catching that for me. 

Yes that is Storm Chaser. She is such a nutty girl for her springpole, well most all of them are really.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Oh duh you are right.  I still had the other posters thought on my mind who was asking about Nediva (buckskin/white). Thanks for catching that for me.
> 
> Yes that is Storm Chaser. She is such a nutty girl for her springpole, well most all of them are really.


LOL, I figured that was what happened...I just wanted to make sure Pooch had the right one. I finally figured out how to see all your dogs and their names ! 

I LOVE Storm Chaser!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

More Nediva pictures please in the near future Spicy


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

> naoki No Samara's ears are natural, her tail is docked though.


Is there any reason for that? I mean keep natural ears but docking a tail. I'm just curious. Are cropped ears and a docked tail standard for Corso? I think most of Corso I have seen had cropped ears and docked tails.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh they are all great great pics and great great doggies! But I love love love Samara!!! I need more pics of her!!!! 
Nessa


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

naoki said:


> Is there any reason for that? I mean keep natural ears but docking a tail. I'm just curious. Are cropped ears and a docked tail standard for Corso? I think most of Corso I have seen had cropped ears and docked tails.


Reason is I feel its an unnecessary surgery therefore I didn't do it. I thought about doing it but decided against it. Tail is standard at the 4th, in some countries docking is banned though so there would be difference there. Ears are standard either way like in most breeds. We will see if she finishes or not. If she doesn't place as well because of it I don't care. I know several people showing natural ear dogs Boxers, AmStaff. AST actually says natural ears are preferred though it sure seems the judges give their preference to cropped.



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh they are all great great pics and great great doggies! But I love love love Samara!!! I need more pics of her!!!!
> Nessa


Thanks. I will have to post more of her photos when I have time.



Mac'N'Roe said:


> LOL, I figured that was what happened...I just wanted to make sure Pooch had the right one. I finally figured out how to see all your dogs and their names !
> 
> I LOVE Storm Chaser!


Right click? Oh I could put the wrong name and confuse you...lol j/k I've done it before by accident though. Thanks again.



MissMutt said:


> More Nediva pictures please in the near future Spicy


No problem.

Gotta go for now, dog foods here.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Spicy, anytime you feel like sending Jaxon to me for a friend for Nubs I'll take him. I am looking for another Pit Bull you know 

The work you put into your dogs is amazing. They all look fantastic.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL I bet him and Nubs would have fun. He would probably get Nubs acting up, hyper and running around like a loon. He loves to play. After a day you'd probably go nuts.  

Oh I didn't know you were looking for another. That is really cool. I hope you find him a good friend.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> LOL I bet him and Nubs would have fun. He would probably get Nubs acting up, hyper and running around like a loon. He loves to play. After a day you'd probably go nuts.
> 
> Oh I didn't know you were looking for another. That is really cool. I hope you find him a good friend.


Yeah... just started looking for another one. Not in a huge hurry for one, but in the near future I want another  Not sure if I'm going breeder or rescue.


----------

